
Facebook will launch group chatbots at F8 - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/facebook-group-bots/
======
donmatito
This looks like a hugely significant move. Bot makers like myself have
struggled with use cases for single-user bots, as obviously a large % of these
use cases were competing with apps/website.

Group bots will be immensely more relevant, in the same way that successful
Slack apps often solve group problems more than individual problems.

